
Show HN: Wreeto v2 – A simple, open-source workspace to help you focus - verumnoslib
https://github.com/chrisvel/wreeto_official
======
ibdf
Looks pretty neat. It would be great to have sign-in with github.

~~~
verumnoslib
Adding this to the roadmap!

